
Upgrading to MacOS Sierra will break your SSH keys and lock you out - raisedadead
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/upgrading-to-macos-sierra-will-break-your-ssh-keys-and-lock-you-out-of-your-own-servers-f413ac96139a
======
gumby
umm, no. I have 1024 bit keys and they have continued to work fine from my Mac
to various servers that have the corresponding public key. (yes they should be
updated, but I have larger keys for other servers).

I use the stock ssh in /usr/bin/ssh

Perhaps you had dsa keys? Those were deprecated and support for them was
dropped.

------
jsjohnst
> You can leave this blank or add a password for a little extra security (and
> a lot more typing).

Please please stop saying things like this. If typing the password is
inconvenient to you, store it in your keychain. OS X/macOS makes this
trivially easy. Having a pass phrase on your private key is (almost) as
important as using a key with sufficient entropy.

------
rurban
Never heard of ssh-copy-id? Copy & paste public ssh keys is a kindergarden
solution.

~~~
closeparen
Needing to install something (ssh-copy-id does not ship with OSX) to copy a
little bit of text around isn't great either.

